# ALTERNATE High End PC W8-64, PC-System



## ghyme (24. August 2013)

Hallo zusammen,

ich baue seit ich denken kann meine Rechner selber zusammen. Nun benötige ich einen neuen Rechner und bin auf folgendes Angebot von Alternate gestoßen:

ALTERNATE High End PC W8-64, PC-System

Meine Zusammenstellungen kamen ungefähr auf den selben Preis, nur habe ich dann keine 2 Jahre Garantie und muss das Teil selber zusammen bauen. Was haltet ihr von dem Angebot? 

mfg Mike


----------



## Oozy (24. August 2013)

ghyme schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,  ich baue seit ich denken kann meine Rechner selber zusammen. Nun benötige ich einen neuen Rechner und bin auf folgendes Angebot von Alternate gestoßen:  ALTERNATE High End PC W8-64, PC-System



Schlecht ist er nicht, aber das Netzteil ist schon fragwürdig. "700 Watt-Netzteil?"



> Meine Zusammenstellungen kamen ungefähr auf den selben Preis, nur habe ich dann keine 2 Jahre Garantie und muss das Teil selber zusammen bauen. Was haltet ihr von dem Angebot?


Muss? Darf!  

Ich bin immer noch für selber zusammenstellen und danach auch selber zusammenbauen.


----------



## grenn-CB (24. August 2013)

Also ich würde es schon wegen dem Netzteil nicht nehmen, soll denn übertaktet werden?


----------



## the.hai (24. August 2013)

geht billiger und besser!

z.b. hier: http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/k...1-1-x-pc-zusammenstellen-bitte-max-900-a.html


----------



## quantenslipstream (24. August 2013)

Das Netzteil hört sich stark nach dem System Power an. Wahrscheinlich noch das S6.


----------



## grenn-CB (24. August 2013)

In einen anderen Alternate System für 1000€ ist irgendeine Corsair 700Watt Netzteil drin, was aber auch nicht besonders gut ist.


----------



## quantenslipstream (24. August 2013)

Ja, wahrscheinlich die Builder Serie, die kann man echt in die Mülltonne werfen.


----------



## Duvar (24. August 2013)

Hier mal was vergleichbares (totaler Müll) https://www.mindfactory.de/shopping...220ba424f6dcbce9e19e649cafeee4cbd58dafae219ee
778€ ohne Win 8 (OEM)
Bau lieber selber zusammen, dann weisst du auch genau was verbaut wurde und musst nicht ein Überraschungsei kaufen.


----------



## Esinger (24. August 2013)

in denm alternate pc ist ein enermax nt drinne ma
mann muss nur richtig lesen und sich die fotos anschauen und man sieht sofort es ist ein enermax drinne
wer lesen kan ist klar im vorteil


----------



## quantenslipstream (24. August 2013)

Stimmt, die Fotos.
Ein Triathlor.


----------



## Adi1 (24. August 2013)

Esinger schrieb:


> in denm alternate pc ist ein enermax nt drinne ma
> mann muss nur richtig lesen und sich die fotos anschauen und man sieht sofort es ist ein enermax drinne
> wer lesen kan ist klar im vorteil


 
Dazu noch ein 700 W Triathlor, also nicht das Wahre .


----------



## -Downhill- (24. August 2013)

Esinger schrieb:


> in denm alternate pc ist ein enermax nt drinne ma
> mann muss nur richtig lesen und sich die fotos anschauen und man sieht sofort es ist ein enermax drinne
> wer lesen kan ist klar im vorteil


 
Jo das dachte ich mir auch 

Aber bei der Graka sieht's nach nem Ref. Design aus... also sehr laut

Hier ein Video: Zehn GeForce GTX 760 im Lautstärkevergleich - YouTube (Da ist übrigens auch ein Enermax NT verbaut  )

Ich würde auch einen PC selbst bauen, dann weißt du wenigstens dass alles richtig gemacht ist/und keine Müll-HW verbaut ist.


----------



## grenn-CB (24. August 2013)

Esinger schrieb:


> in denm alternate pc ist ein enermax nt drinne ma
> mann muss nur richtig lesen und sich die fotos anschauen und man sieht sofort es ist ein enermax drinne
> wer lesen kan ist klar im vorteil



Auf dem Bild sieht man das aber im Text oder in den Produktdetails steht das nicht.


----------



## Erok (24. August 2013)

999 Euro sind zwar grad noch im Rahmen, aber wie schon erwähnt wurde, wenn Du die Komponenten selbst kaufst, wirst Du mehr fürs Geld bekommen am Ende.

Greetz Erok


----------



## Duvar (24. August 2013)

Erok schrieb:


> 999 Euro sind zwar grad noch im Rahmen, aber wie schon erwähnt wurde, wenn Du die Komponenten selbst kaufst, wirst Du mehr fürs Geld bekommen am Ende.
> 
> Greetz Erok


 
Genau so siehts aus PUNKT.


----------



## quantenslipstream (24. August 2013)

Und dann mit einem passenden Netzteil und nicht so einem Crap.


----------



## -Downhill- (24. August 2013)

So schlimm ist es jetzt auch nicht ... immerhin kein Flower Power


----------



## Esinger (24. August 2013)

enermax ist kein crap i**** echt


----------



## quantenslipstream (24. August 2013)

Esinger schrieb:


> enermax ist kein crap i**** echt


 
Das Triathlor ist Crap. Von Enermax allgemein redet niemand.
Aber mit dem Triathlor hat sich Enermax eben voll ins Knie geschossen.


----------



## Stefan Payne (24. August 2013)

-Downhill- schrieb:


> So schlimm ist es jetzt auch nicht ... immerhin kein Flower Power


 Naja, da wär das Super Flower wesentlich besser, denn das ist halbwegs leise.

Im 700W Triathlor ist zum Beispiel ein sehr schnell drehender Lüfter zu finden, den man sonst nur in 1000W Netzteilen und größer verbaut. Der Grund ist, dass der Sekundäre Kühler sehr klein ist und daher ein hoher Luftstrom nötig ist.
Elektrisch mag es gut sein, Akustisch ists aber 'ne Katastrophe. Hab selbst das 450W und es mal mit 'nem etwas stärkeren System verwendet. Im idle ist es sehr schön und kaum wahrnehmbar, unter Last übertönt es aber jegliche andere Komponente meines Systemes - inklusive einer HD7970 Gigahertz Edition mit dem Standard Lüfterprofil...

Und hier ein Review, wo du die Lüfterkurve vom 550W siehst.

Wie gesagt, technisch ists OK und wenn Enermax das Teil überarbeiten würde (3 Rails, größerer Kühler für Sekundäre Seite), wäre es auch halbwegs OK.
In der aktuellen Fassung kann man aber echt nur einen ganz großen Bogen um die Triathlor Serie machen.

PS: entsprechend nutze ich auch momentan ein Super Flower Netzteil in meinem Rechner - Das Silentmaxx 550W Start Stopp. Das würde ich ohne mit der Wimper zu zucken dem Triathlor bevorzugen, auch wenn es ein paar €uronen teurer ist. (Semi Fanless Modus ist aber deaktiviert).
Und das schlimme an Super Flower ist der Holger, der sich hier ins Forum verirrt hat und wild rumgepöbelt hat. Da es von Super Flower keinerlei Entschuldigung/Widergutmachung und so weiter gab, ist man hier in diesem Forum sehr schlecht auf die zu sprechen.


----------



## -Downhill- (24. August 2013)

Aber es ist besser als was in den meisten Fertig-PC's steckt


----------



## grenn-CB (24. August 2013)

Die Netzteile aus Medion oder HP usw. Fertig PCs sind auch nicht schlecht von der Qualität her.


----------



## quantenslipstream (24. August 2013)

Und sind passend für die verbaute Hardware.


----------



## Stefan Payne (24. August 2013)

-Downhill- schrieb:


> Aber es ist besser als was in den meisten Fertig-PC's steckt


Ansichtssache. Und grundsätzlich ist die Aussage nicht richtig. Denn die ganz großen Kistenschieber nutzen recht anständige Ware von Delta, FSP, Liteon und co. Halt eher preiswerte Markenware.

Letztendlich: Was nutzt dir ein System, dass halbwegs leise ist, 'nen dicken CPU Kühler drauf hat und bei dem alle Komponenten sehr deutlich vom Netzteil übertönt werden.

Mit dem Triathlor kannst dir jeden CPU Kühler sparen, da kannst dann auch gleich auf die (AMD) Boxed Kühler setzen. Da brauchst auch keine Rücksicht auf die Lautstärke deiner Grafikkarte nehmen, wird eh alles vom Netzteil übertönt. Insbesondere wenn du auch nur ansatzweise in den Bereich kommst, in dem das Netzteil halbwegs ausgelastet ist.

Und die Railverteilung bei den Triathlor FC ist mal völliger Käse. Das ist sogar so schlimm, dass Single Rail schon eigentlich besser gewesen wäre, weil an einem PCie Kabel eh beide +12V Rails anliegen...

Aber mal eine Frage an dich, lieber Downhill:
Hast du selbst ein Triathlor? Wenn ja, welches Gerät und was für einen Rechner nutzt du?


----------



## -Downhill- (24. August 2013)

Nein ich benutze kein Triathlor... kann also nichts dazu sagen (aus Eigener Erfahrung). Ich besitze allerding ein Platimax... was aber nicht wirklich vergleichbar ist


----------



## Stefan Payne (24. August 2013)

-Downhill- schrieb:


> Nein ich benutze kein Triathlor... kann also nichts dazu sagen (aus Eigener Erfahrung). Ich besitze allerding ein Platimax... was aber nicht wirklich vergleichbar ist


 Gut, dann solltest du besser still sein und dich nicht zu Dingen äußern, die du noch nicht gesehen/erlebt hast.

Denn die Leute, die ein Triathlor haben, wie ich, sind von den Teilen wenig angetan, da sie einfach viel zu laut sind - lauter als ein uraltes CWT PSH Gerät (Hiper irgendwas mit 680W).
Ja, sogar 'ne Sasonic G-Serie bleibt da weitaus länger leise als 'nen Triathlor...

Und gerade die Platimax sind 'ne ganz andere Baustelle, da 'nen bisserl effizienter, ganz andere Topologie und so weiter...


----------



## trigger831 (25. August 2013)

Für den Preis würde ich es einfach nicht kaufen und gut ist. Wäre nen nettes Angebot bis ca. 850 Euro.


----------



## ghyme (26. August 2013)

Danke für eure Meinungen! Durch eure Antworten bin ich wieder zu mir gekommen und habe mir nun gestern die Teile für einen neuen Rechner bestellt:

Core™ i5-4570, CPU

Hyper T4, CPU-Kühler

Z87-G45 Gaming, Mainboard

DIMM 8 GB DDR3-1866 Kit, Arbeitsspeicher

GTX770 Twin Frozr, Grafikkarte

Pure Power CM L8 630W, Netzteil

840 Pro series 2,5" 128 GB, SSD 

Carbide Series 330R, Gehäuse

Ich habe als Vorlage den 1000€-PC aus der aktuellen PCGH genommen ,die Grafikkarte augetauscht und die HDD weggelassen (hab ich noch). Bin mal gespannt, was denkt ihr über diese Zusammenstellung?


----------



## Erok (26. August 2013)

Das Mainboard war ein Fehlkauf, da Du den 4570 nicht übertakten kannst, benötigt es kein z87 Board, sondern ein H87 oder B 85 hätte gereicht.

Das gleiche beim Netzteil. Hier hätte das L8 mit 430 Watt mehr als gereicht

SSD war ein Fehlkauf, da hier die Basic gereicht hätte. 

Da haste ordentlich Geld verbrannt, was Du besser hättest investieren können 

Greetz Erok


----------



## Duvar (26. August 2013)

Beim Netzteil/Ram/SSD hätte man anders handeln können, aber alles in allem ein guter Rechner.
Viel Spaß damit.
Ups sry ja MB unnötig...
Kannst die Teile ja stornieren und die fragwürdigen Posten besser besetzen.


----------



## ghyme (26. August 2013)

Ok, danke für die Infos, habe gleich storniert! Dann nehm ich das _be quiet! Pure Power CM L8-430W_ und das reicht dann auch sicher? Und als SSD diese: Samsung 840 series 2,5" 120 GB, SSD.

Und welches Mainboard und RAM könnt ihr mir alternativ empfehlen?


----------



## Duvar (26. August 2013)

Genau + dies hier GIGABYTE GA-H87-HD3, Mainboard
Ram zB diesen hier http://www.alternate.de/G.Skill/G.S...00_Kit,_Arbeitsspeicher/html/product/984609/?


----------



## Erok (26. August 2013)

Mainboard reicht auch das hier : Gigabyte GA-B85-HD3 Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland

Ist aber auch nur 7 Euro günstiger als das empfohlene von Duvar. Willst Du sparen, nimmste das B85. Willste Dir bissel mehr gönnen, nimmste das H87 was Dir Duvar empfohlen hat 

Kannst es Dir guten Gewissens also selber aussuchen 

Greetz Erok


----------



## ghyme (26. August 2013)

Super danke euch! Dann mach ich das so!


----------



## Duvar (26. August 2013)

So jetzt kann man mit ruhigerem Gewissen sagen: Viel Spaß mit deinem Rechenschieber 


Liebe Grüße
Duvar


----------



## Stefan Payne (26. August 2013)

Das Netzteil ist Mist. Dadurch, dass es nur 2 Rails hat, aber in der 600W Klasse ist, sind die maximalen Ströme von dem Teil relativ hoch, was im Fehlerfall unschön ist...
Dazu kommt, dass ein 600W Netzteil, bei gleicher Plattform, immder (z.T. deutlich) lauter ist als der kleinere Bruder.

Kurzum: Mit einem großen Netzteil handelt man sich *nur Nachteile* ein, wenn mans nicht braucht...

Dazu kommt: mit einem Single CPU/GPU System ist es eigentlich nicht möglich, ein 600W NEtzteil auszulasten und mit einem System, das mehr als eine (High End) GPU besitzt, kann man relativ schnell die Belastungsgrenze des Gerätes erreichen.


----------



## Rosigatton (26. August 2013)

Er nimmt doch das "kleine" L8 CM 430 Watt


----------



## quantenslipstream (26. August 2013)

Rosigatton schrieb:


> Er nimmt doch das "kleine" L8 CM 430 Watt


 
Nein, nimmt er eben nicht. 



ghyme schrieb:


> Danke für eure Meinungen! Durch eure Antworten bin ich wieder zu mir gekommen und habe mir nun gestern die Teile für einen neuen Rechner bestellt:
> Pure Power CM L8 630W, Netzteil



Und dazu noch... 



ghyme schrieb:


> 840 Pro series 2,5" 128 GB, SSD


----------



## the.hai (26. August 2013)

ghyme schrieb:


> Ok, danke für die Infos, habe gleich storniert! Dann nehm ich das _be quiet! Pure Power CM L8-430W_ und das reicht dann auch sicher? Und als SSD diese: Samsung 840 series 2,5" 120 GB, SSD.
> 
> Und welches Mainboard und RAM könnt ihr mir alternativ empfehlen?


 
siehe post #31

und das sieht doch ganz vernünftig aus


----------



## grenn-CB (26. August 2013)

Duvar schrieb:


> Genau + dies hier GIGABYTE GA-H87-HD3, Mainboard
> Ram zB diesen hier G.Skill DIMM 8 GB DDR3-1600 Kit, Arbeitsspeicher



So würde ich es auch machen.


----------



## nickMiller (30. August 2013)

hallo,

viele erzählen hier davon wie schlecht das netzteil ist, ich selbst hab so meine probleme mit pc selbst zusammenstellen und war deshalb auch an dem angebot von alternate interessiert. meine frage ist nun, ist es denn möglich das netzteil später irgendwann auszutauschen/zu upgraden wenn es mir zu laut wäre? und ist dieser pc generell aufrüstbar in zukunft, also grafikkarte zum beispiel oder würde mich irgendwas an diesem pc davon abhalten?

sorry für die dumme frage, aber ich habe viele jahre auf einen pc verzichtet und mich mit einem dürftigen laptop durchs leben geschlagen und bin deswegen so gut wie garnicht informiert.

danke im voraus!

gruß


----------



## Legacyy (30. August 2013)

Das Angebot ist ziermlicher Mist. 
Mach nen eigenen Thread auf, da stellen wir dir was ordentliches zusammen


----------



## grenn-CB (31. August 2013)

Willkommen im Forum, am besten machst du einen eigenen Thread auf 

In dem Thread könntest du auch schon folgende Fragen beantworten 
*


			
				soth schrieb:
			
		


So jetzt kommt Kurt, ähh der Ernst:

1.) Wie ist der Preisrahmen für das gute Stück?

2.) Gibt es neben dem Rechner noch etwas, was gebraucht wird wie einen Nager, Hackbrett, Monitor, Kapelle usw.? (Maus, Tastatur, Bildschirm, Soundanlage, Betriebssystem,...)

3.) Gibt es Altlasten, die verwertet werden könnten oder kann der alte Rechner noch für eine Organspende herhalten? (SATA-Festplatten, SATA-Laufwerke,...)

4.) Soll es ein Eigenbau werden oder lieber Tutti Kompletti vom Händler?

5.) Monitor vorhanden? Falls ja, welche Auflösung besitzt er?

6.) Wenn gezockt wird... dann was? (Anno, BF3, COD, D3, GTR, GTA, GW2, Metro2033, WOW,...) und wenn gearbeitet wird... dann wie? (Office, Bild-, Audio- & Videobearbeitung, Rendern, CAD,...)

7.) Soll der Knecht übertaktet werden?

8.) Gibt es sonst noch Besonderheiten die uns als wichtig erscheinen sollten?

Zum Vergrößern anklicken....

*


----------

